# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  سيارتي والقدر ... واقعة أحكيها لكم بقلمي ...

## عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله

.....
...
أقلتني سيارتي جديدةَ الصنع، في طريقٍ مكتظٍ بالزحام، متوهج بحرارة الصيف الحار، على مسارٍ طوله قرابة الثلاثين كيلا، لأصل في نهايته إلى مقر إيوائي، وكنف عيشي، وهناءة روحي،فلم أجد نفسي وأحاسيسها - والتي كانت منشغلة بمكابدة وهج حرارة الظهيرة - إلا وهي تشرد من كياني للأمر الخارجي المفجع، الذي حدث للسيارة، فدُهشْتُ من قوة الصوتِ الذي سلب مسامعي، فتفقدت وقتئذ، ميزان الحرارة و... ونظرت من أمامي ومن خلفي وفي المرآة الجانبية اليمنى واليسرى، فإذا الوضع مطمأن ومستتب، فحمدت الله أن لم يكن هذا الصوت ليشل حركة السيارة. 
لكن لم أدرِ ما سببهُ؟؟ وأرجعت فكري مُلتَمِسَاً العَرَض والنقص، مع أنه لم يكن يجول في خلدي أن سيحصل لسيارتي أي خلل، لكن ،،، وبعد طول تفكير وتأمل ومحاسبة لم أجد هداية لجواب على ما حصل. 
بعدها صرفت اهتمامي إلى معالجة آثار الصوت من تسكين الروعة والرعشة، ومسح بقايا العرق المتَفَصِّد من الجبين المرهف.
فأكملت مسيري ومشواري على مضض، وأصبحت مشدود البال مقيد الخاطر في مستقبل السيارة، وهل ستحصل فاجعة أخرى أو لا ؟؟؟
ثُمَّ لحظات وأَجِدنِيْ وقد هدأ خاطري، وتَرَوَضَتْ نفسي على الرضا والاطمئنان، وتَرَبَتْ في غضون دقائق على الاستسلام لله فيما لو حدث أمرٌ آخرَ مثلما حدث أو أعظم منه، ولاستقبَلْتُهُ بكل رحابة صدر، ولقنعتُ به، وقد تحول المضض إلى برد وسلام. لأن المصيبة الثانية والثالثة – كما تعلم - ليست كالأولى .
ولعلك يا أخي تشاطرني روعة الحدث الحاضر والاستسلام له في المستقبل. وبعد أن رجعت إلى ما كنت منشغلا به من مكابدة حرارة أشعة الشمس الملتهبة، حدثتُ نفسي حينئذ قائلا لها وبصوت خافت نافذٍ إلى أغوارها هلا استفدتِ مما حصل ليعود عليك بالفائدة؟؟؟ فقالت مجيبة جواب المستغرب المستفهم أيمكن أن يستفاد من هذا الحدث !!! ؟ فلم أجبها... لمعرفتي أني لم أسألها إلا لانعدام الجواب المقنع لدي، وبعد مضي مدة من الزمن ألهمني ربي وهداني إلى معنى إيماني بديعٍ بليغٍ، هو أشهى وأطيب من تفسير نابع من تصوري القاصر لو تكلَّفَهُ عَقلِي مجيبا لذاتي .
فطاف تفكيري وشخص بصري وتهيأ للصعود إلى المعنى المُلهَمْ وتلهفت له تلهف الحاج المشتاق الغريب للبيت العتيق. 
فتركَّب المعنى في صورة مثال، وأكرم بالأمثلة في تقريب المعاني لمن عقل وتفكر؛ فَمَثُلَتْ سيارتي أمامي وكأنها الدنيا بحذافيرها إذ يجمعهما رمز الفناء، وأن المرء الراكب في السيارة شبيه بالشخص السائر في فجاج الدنيا الرحيبة، وأن وجهتي في الطريق الممتد القائظ، والموصل إلى المنزل في الآخر، تحاكي وجهة المؤمن الموحد الذي التزم الصراط المستقيم وصبر على التكليف الرباني، لأن غايته العظمى" رضى الرب"، ليهنأ هناك في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر وينعم بالحسنى وزيادة، وَكَيَّفْتُ الصوتَ المفجع على أنه المصائب والأقدار التي تصيب الإنسان ولا مدخل للتحكم فيها، والتي لم يسلم بشرٌ من مجابهة هذا القَدَرُ النافذ في البشرية بل في الكون أجمع . 
فيا من جعل الدنيا مطيَّتَه اعقل هذا المثل وطبقه عل كل مصيبة، تزدد إيمانا كما قال الحق: ( الذين قال لهم الناسُ إن الناسَ قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادَهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعمَ الوكيل فانقلبوا بنعمةٍ من الله وفضلٍ لم يمسسهم سوء ). واعزمْ تحديثَ نفسك بمثل هذا المثل، فهو العلاج الأمثل لتخفيف المصاب الجلل، قال الرسول المصطفى: «أكثروا من ذكر هاذم اللذات» وهو الدواء النافع لإزالة الهموم والغموم، ووطن نفسك على المستقبل فلا يخلو من منغصات، كما أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا أصيب أحدكم بمصيبة، فليذكر مصيبته بي؛ فإنها أعظم المصائب». 
وتذكر أنك في الدنيا سائر غير مستوطن لترضى وتعيش قريرَ العين، ساكن النفس، مطمأن القلب، مستسلمٌ لله غير جازع. جعلني ربي وإياك وكل مسلم راضين بالمصيبة مستقبليها بقلب مليء بالإيمان والرضا. 
...

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

أشكركَ أخي الفاضل؛
قصّة مؤثّرة، صدقتَ أخي الفاضل، "كن في الدنيا كأنك غريب أو عابر سبيل" !

----------


## صالح العوكلي

اشكر لك هذا السرد الرائع

----------

